
The Alien OffWorld Colony Simulator – Amazon Alexa Skill - hhsnopek
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/26/17284408/alexa-skill-alien-offworld-colony-simulator-escape-from-xenomorph-rpg-game
======
imglorp
Someone should mash up a Z-machine with some opensource speech to text
libraries and jamb them on a raspberry pi.

